# Nu Way 4002 10" Tablesaw



## Ossian (Jun 10, 2009)

I just got back a tablesaw that I'd had in storage for about 15 years. I'm finding the blade isn't entirely parellel to the miter slot when the blade is angled at 45 degrees. So, naturally, I checked the manual ….

No manual. That's a difficulty.

I've looked online and cannot find anyone under the name of NuWay, Nu Way, or Nu-Way that will admit to having manufacured this in 1994. So my questions to the combined brainpower of LJ are:

1. Where can I find a manual for the 1994 Nu-Way 10" table saw, model #4002?
2. Are tablesaws sufficiently alike that a different manual would get me through?

This is my first tablesaw, so my expertise is in the very early stages; I can find the power switch, and know which part eats fingers.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

You may want to try old wood working machine forums. Vintage machine .org has alot of older machines. 
Did you look on the tag with the serial number on the back of the machine? It may say who manufactured the machine.

What may be happening is the body is flexing when you tilt the blade and that is causing the assembly to twist. Does the machine have a cast iron top? Can you provide pictures?

I have a older band saw that was made by American and researched at some of the other sights and gave the model number and anything i could find on the machine, some one had gotten back to me and told me that the machine was actually a JET band saw, same model number, I ordered parts from Jet and they where an exact fit.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Matthias Wandel has a good article on saw alignment. Check out Ed Bennett's site TableSawAlignment.com and the TS Aligner video for more good information. The subject has been well covered on LJ's. If the saw is a belt driven "contractor" type saw it is probably similar to most contractor saws and may be identical to other Taiwanese saws made under many names. Post a picture. Good luck. -Jack


----------

